# BEN's Blog thingy



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How awesome is that!
I love seeing how Ben is very much apart of the family 
Wishing you all the very best in your travels beautiful boy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photo's, Ben is looking fabulous!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ben is sooo sweet, love his dog house.
Thank you so much for sharing your sweet Ben with us.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Toooo CUTE!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice photos, Ben is super cute.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Well...They say it goes in three's.

Ben ate another Bee last night. That's now two in 3 weeks, I rang the vet (It was Saturday night at 10.30pm) he told me to ride it out and call him if his blood pressure drops.
I asked, how do I know if his blood pressure is dropping?
Check his gums, he said, If they go white, then its dropping, but if they stay a pink colour you should be ok.

This morning, he is back to his normal self, what a relief...needless to say I'm about to head to the chemist and take a look for some Benadryl, I don't know if I can get the tablet form in Australia or not?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness, poor thing! He looks so uncomfortable. I hope he's eating and drinking ok.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Get well soon baby boy!
That would have been a rough night for you guys!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ben, Ben didn't you learn your lesson first time. But you are still the sweetest pup ever!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben – busting stereotypes (that's the mailman, btw)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So what's Ben up to lately?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So what's Ben up to lately?


Last night while I was having a beer after work I accidentally dropped the bottle top on the ground.

He ate it.

Last night while I was having a shower, I climbed out to get dressed. I could have sworn I took my clothes in there with me, oh well, so I go get dressed... After a few minutes walking around the house, I take a look out in the back yard.

All the clothes I'd thought I'd taken into the bathroom with me, had magically appeared strewn over the length on my back yard.

Although my wife and I are going away for two weeks, starting next week.
And his first adventure sleepover at the boarding kennel is coming up.

I'm not sure how I'll go without him.

I fear he was have a ball playing with the other dogs, and once I get him back he will be a de-trainned little so and so, and will now be bored by himself?

Here I am apparently taking too long to take him for a walk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh. 

He is growing up, don't let him do that!

I can understand how you feel about leaving him behind, maybe he needs a break from you too .


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

My little land shark has turned into the real deal.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Marcus!

Any updates on Ben??


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben just spent 2 weeks at a friends boarding kennel, ( https://www.facebook.com/groups/Hilltopkennels/ )

while we were on vacation, riding a motorbike around Tasmania.

This was an update, just after we left. We pick him up today. I'm nervous on how he'll go, whether he remembers us, or our training, and if he has turned into a dirtbag or not haha.

Pretty excited to go get him.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow. Ben has grown so much in the we've had away from him. It was brilliant. He got so much doggy socialisation and even started losing some teeth. It took a while for him to get used to us again, which was sad for my wife. But he soon went back to normal. 

He isn't biting tonight but that could be due to been worn out

Here he is with the dog kennel friend saying good bye.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

And here he is back home


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Definitely had a growth spurt whilst you were away!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ben is such a handsome boy, he's growing like a weed.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Two weeks is a lot, at his age they grow by hours. I am glad Ben is back home, looking forward to read about his new adventures.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So I walk into the bed room this morning to discover my wife has somehow changed the rules she set of no Ben on the bed haha


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Awwwwww!!

Now you will never be able to rationalize to him that he's not allowed up there haha!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh yes. He has claimed his spot now for sure


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Took Ben for a swim today. He took off like an Olympic swimmer. I honestly didn't think he was going to come back. I was starting to take my shoes off and go in after him. My wife was jumping up and down waving her arms etc. he eventually turned around. This is him half way back.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh wow, look at him go! What gorgeous weather we had most of the day too for a swim too! We can't wait to get our puppy and hope we can bring him to nice spots around melbourne


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So a "Friend" gave Ben this Fart Pig... I'm already sick of the noise. He loves it though

BensVids


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So Ben has had some interesting few days. First we discovered he can reach the benchtops and ate a dishcloth. Which I thought was going to block him up. 

Then on top of that he found my wife's tube of cortisone cream and proceeded to suck the contents dry. 

We immediately jumped online to discover its a common thing. And not to worry

We're all good now. What goes in also comes out.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the memories, my boy also swallowed two dish cloths when he was a pup, so glad to hear everything came out as it should. Ben is looking wonderful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Ben is sweet no matter what he does and I have to admit better swimmer than I am.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Yipes! You can never be too careful with putting things away with a pup or a baby I'd say! Glad the cloth didn't get stuck and thanks for the pics of the handsome Ben!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben had his first PETicure yesterday and shampoo. I'm told he was a good boy who didn't like the hairdryer near his head too much...

Who does? I replied.

We then strolled around to the Vets for his worm and weigh. 12kg (26.4 pounds) Vet nurse said he's doing great, we were there for about 30 minutes due to Ben being ladies man. 

All the female vets and nurses had to get their hugs in, while I regaled them in all the weird stuff he has eaten, since they last saw him.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben is starting grow up. 
His harness and seatbelt clip turned up today. Bens mum was getting sick of him sitting on her lap in the car and moving around a lot. After tonight on the back seat for the first time, Bens mum was a bit upset about not have her furbaby on her lap anymore. 

I told her there was a time when your mum stopped lifting you up and never lifted you up again. 

I think I made things worse.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

For what it's worth, it looks like Ben is enjoying the view and comfort of the back seat. 

Tell your wife that she'll appreciate it once he gets to 50+ lbs. 

Theo still thinks that he's a lap dog sometimes... And while I enjoy the idea of cuddling with him, having him jump on me feels sort of like this:
:bricks1:


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

My Wife called out to Ben for him to come to her. Problem was she was asleep at 2AM she was even patting the bed.

"Ben...Beeeeennnn come on ben

I woke up to her calling for him, and said what are you doing, she said I've made room. 

I said, knowing she was fully asleep at the time, Ben is in bed he isn't coming.

Oh, right she said and went back to sleep hahaha

Ben made it to her dreams. The moment to realise she really does love him


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Once they made their place in your home, they just don't stop there, they come into your bed, your dreams, your heart, they are just everywhere .

Ben is growing nicely, love his smile.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben is the master at hiding objects in his mouth.

Last night he "took" the lid off a bottle and started chewing it. 

I reach my hand in there to pul it out to find nothing there. Bugger, he's swallowed it.

"Honey? grab you note book Ben ate something else he shouldn't have"

I look down, he is back crewing on it. 

I don't know where he hides these things, My finger can't find anything, I'm to the point of opening his mouth and pointing his head to the floor and shaking his head like one of his kongs, hoping to whatever it is falls out


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ben you are so funny and incredibly handsome!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben discovered now he is a big boy he can stick his head out the window. Watching the world go by


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So I got some Lamb cutlets out for dinner. Went and took a shower and come back to find only one of these. I'm sure I started with two. Sigh


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

You take his newspaper away and he'll take your chops away!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

OMG, OMG, Hey! Huumaan, I finally got that tag off my bed I've been eating for since for ever...

















You're welcome


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Replace old bed with $10 one
Time taken to tear it apart: 12 seconds


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

We have those beds!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Marcus said:


> Replace old bed with $10 one
> Time taken to tear it apart: 12 seconds
> 
> View attachment 466426



Hence why Henry has no bed.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Now Marcus, you have to just take a step back and do some critical thinking here.
First of all, your lovely wife broke her own standard and now allowed Ben up on the bed taking your place.
Secondly, the Mrs. is now having happy dreams about Ben.
Thirdly, her concern for you picking up his water dish at bedtime should send up the final red flag.
I think you've been moved to #2 in the pecking order. Ben has first place solidly in his bag.
You fought the good fight, Marcus. Ben the Pup is the declared winner!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

One Ben door installed. Now to get him to use it haha


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Bens final baby tooth (I think it was his last) came out, when I say out, I mean fell out while attached to my fingers.


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Ben's a big boy now!  lost his tooth and all! Loving his adventures though


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So I made the mistake of leaving the door open while I took a shower.

This was the result, note the bite out of the bath matt


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Ben you are so naughty, but so very handsome that you could get away with anything!


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh my! Look at that chunk out of the bath mat! Lol!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

After reading your Blog about Ben...I am starting to think you should change the title to 'Marley and Me'!!

He is adorable...looks a lot like my girl! Especially with the purple collar! 

Love your stories!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So I'm not sure Ben deserves a lump of coal or a pressie










Who am I kidding... of course he'll get a pressie


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, Ben looks, um, happy to see Santa.....

Oh wait, that's his tail. Nevermind


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

But in all honesty, I think that was due to all the green berries he ate which fell off the tree, and parts of my briefcase he ate, and my Ham, cheese and tomato sandwich I made for lunch I left on the table, while I went to the bathroom.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

What a silly boy!! Back to square one!! Good luck!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben spent his first night with us in bed, or on bed, and on me, and on my head and on my wife. 

After he settled, he slept all night without needing to go to the bathroom, I was very impressed. I even had to wake him up for breakfast.

What a wiggle worm.

Will try again tonight.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

It's been a big day...


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben's in love, We met Halina on a walk one night and the two hit it off like a house on fire, and so the humans arranged for a play date.

This was the result.


























Ben was completely knackered after... and slept like a log


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Play dates will tire them out more than a 10K walk any day!!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

How nice!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

After reviewing this book. Eat, Pray, Love I found the eat portion to be engaging and edge of my mat stuff. The other two portions the pray and the love. I found to be quite unsettling to my tummy. I give it a one paw out of four


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Far out! So much trouble!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Agreed Marcus! Much better selections are out there...keep looking


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Merry Christmas Ben (and Marcus and wife!)


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

That was his favourite as well


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Ducky is now in toy heaven... Successful Christmas? I didn't see any what Ben today stories. He's being generous with his book review but perhaps ingestion makes it better.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

We went out for the day today. When we got home they were still like this 20 minutes later. I'm not sure who missed who the most?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben (6 and bit months old) has decided he is tall enough now that he wants to see whats happening on the magic bench where food and treats come from










Also he has developed a new game he like to play, right in the middle of me watching my shows.

He'll lay on the couch facing inwards and proceed to dig his way into the back of it, while barking no stop.

I'm putting this down to another growth spirt is about to rise its ugly head again.

any thoughts


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm impressed he waited til 6mths to check out the counter. Cute pic. Did she share the sandwich? Sorry no clue on couch.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

My wife is her own worst enemy, 

She doesn't like it when he jumps for the counter/table yet she sneaks him food from them, in her words "that's for being cute"


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

And this why you can't have nice things Ben. 

$200 bed he's had since birth, gone!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Walked pasted McDonald's tonight. 
Ben looked sad so we stopped for a cheeseburger. 

Have you ever seen a dog swallow a cheeseburger whole. No? 

Well this is what it looks like (too fast for my camera)










BTW At what age do they stop growing?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am having very pleasant time reading about Ben's adventures. Go Ben!

As for growing, Charlie stopped growing around two. Shortly after that he decided to cut down on his food so he is not gaining any weight :doh:.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

An entire cheeseburger to himself...that is one lucky boy!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Walked pasted McDonald's tonight.
> Ben looked sad so we stopped for a cheeseburger.
> 
> Have you ever seen a dog swallow a cheeseburger whole. No?
> ...


The cheeseburger post made my day.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben's first day at the beach with his buddies


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So cool!!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

My Summit wishes he could join you! That looks like fun. Our beaches are packed with people.

They stop growing at 18 months to 2 years, but they're probably at full height at 10 months or so.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Testing out the slo-mo feature on my iphone


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha. Looks like Ye Olde Slo-mo


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

So jealous of your beach time!!! It's -15 degrees here with a wind chill of -35!! Almost too cold for Kora...but not quite!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So after a bang and a crunch. We found out that things that are not meant to fit through dog doors do, in fact, fit through dog doors.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Marcus said:


> So after a bang and a crunch. We found out that things that are not meant to fit through dog doors do, in fact, fit through dog doors.
> 
> View attachment 493673



Geez, doesn't Ben know how much that dog door cost?!?!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

So what does the door look like now?????


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

The door is fine... no damage, it was a loud crash and bang before he trots into the living room with that in his mouth.

I still don't know how he did it


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Smart boy. Learned what didn't work and figured out how to get stick to where he wanted it.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Another Kong bites the dust, another Kong bites the dust, and another one down and another one down, another Kong bites the dust.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I have one of those too. Could start a thread on what Kong products are not 'tough' stuff. And of course they annoying ones, never die......


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben off for a swim after class with his girlfriend Alana.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's a great spot Marcus!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Ben is soooo cute! How does he like his seat belt (or whatever you call it in Australia)?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I want to swim with you, Ben!!!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Ben is soooo cute! How does he like his seat belt (or whatever you call it in Australia)?



He has gotten used to it. It's long enough for him to roam around the back seat and stick his head out the window without problem.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben is still not sure what to make of the great poop pick-a-uperer


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Pretty sure I had an ice-cream


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Diving in to help you avoid brain freeze! Ben is a hero!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You know what, after looking at all those pictures and how sweet he is, I am picking up Ben's side.


----------



## jenspup (Jan 2, 2015)

What a handsome guy Ben is! I've loved looking at his picks and reading about some of his antics while I wait for my pup.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ben is such a handsome boy.
Enjoying seeing his adventures and him thoroughly enjoying summer. 
Helps warm me up while we are anxiously waiting for winter to end here.......


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my Lord... Ben you're 8 months old... where did that go?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh wow Ben. Apparently you don't ever get feed. This was taken 1 minute after he ate.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

It's the look of desperation and the all so famous begger's sad eyes! I don't know how they do it...but they become professionals!!
He is adorable!!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Bedtime position one:









Bedtime position two:
This is worst position due to the oh so pointy elbows


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben girlfriend got him a bow tie. Now he can dress up for his dates


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Geez, she's dressing him now?! Run Ben, run!!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben during his hot date







Where he got another present of a bandana


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Ben has grown up so much!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This relationship is pretty serious then!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Me standing next to an older dog. Note the height of the dog









Here is another showing a 1.5 year old golden and Ben next to each other. Note the height.









My question is. At almost half the age of the 1.5 year old golden they are almost the same height...

Is that it? 

Is Ben just going to get longer and not taller???


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So this kong product is designed to hold a water bottle. Valcro opening with a handle. This is it 2 hours after giving it to Ben.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben found an off lead park today. Much fun was had by all. He did get boxed in by a couple of angry dogs. Dad was there to save him though. Once those dogs left he had a lot more fun. 

His dad aka me did get wee'd on by a strange dog though.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Me standing next to an older dog. Note the height of the dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully someone can help with this


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am more worried about Marcus getting wee'd on.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never measured Charlie while he was growing but I know he did not stop until he was around 2 years.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

We went for a bush walk today for about an hour








3 hours later. I won't say lost but we took longer then we'd hoped... Ok we got a little bit lost









And exhausted. Poor Ben was a trooper though. He slept for a few hours when got home. 

Now he is awake. 

Can someone tell me where their off switch is? I can't find it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, that last photo made me laugh. I hope you managed to get a couple of hours sleep as well!.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the zausted pup at the end!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

If your dog gets these stuck to him like Ben did today. Covered in these sticky coat matting things








Get one of these (local Safeway supermarket) it's the best thing ever, it's got a blade on one side


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben finished another book review. Twilight... Compelling, gripping, and delicious


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I, like Ben, am seriously questioning your reading choices


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

*cough* it's my wife's *cough*


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Too funny!! I needed a Monday morning giggle!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben enjoying another day at the off-lead park. Man oh man he loves this place.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben's girlfriend is going through some *ahem* women's troubles *cough* and so He has been told in no uncertain terms


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is hilarious.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Argh the warm glowy glow of the sun. 

We're we going today dad?









You know what? Who cares. I'm happy right here


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Who wouldn't be happy in an SS Commodore??


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Found what looks like a fluid filled lump on Ben's shoulder. He isn't bothered by it and I think it was from playing with his girlfriend last night.

Needless to say it's off to the Vet in about an hour.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Any vet injections recently??


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope... he was fine yesterday
I'm pretty sure it's nothing more then a bruise or scratch or something like that

After his date last night


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So it's a hickey


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha. That's what the vet just said. 

Sent home with some anti inflammatory tablets.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Glad he's okay. Does a vet visit cost an arm & a leg down there too?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Millie got bitten/stung two weeks ago. That vet visit which included a shot of antihistamine and a shot of steroids cost $140


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

golfgal said:


> Glad he's okay. Does a vet visit cost an arm & a leg down there too?



$70 for them to drain and check blood and tablets.

Oh plus a weigh. 

27kg


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow that's a lot cheaper than ours!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's what the lump looks like


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness, that is quite big. I was imagining something much smaller.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> Goodness, that is quite big. I was imagining something much smaller.


I know, right... it's not causing any discomfort though and blood work didn't contain any puss or ewwy stuff so I dunno. we'll "suck it and see"


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben helping wifey adjust his collar


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope by now Ben joined the book club in your area, his reviews could be appreciated there. 
Who would imagine humans are so hard to train. 
Your boy made me laugh so many times, thanks sweet Ben.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So my lovely wife took this in the middle of the night, and made me promise to post it for you


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

So cute!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for being good husband!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

You probably can't tell from this photo but the lump has disappeared. He had a play with his girlfriend. And it's now gone. It was there when he started as I was showing them. I can feel all of it but it's no longer sticking out. Must have push back into wence it came


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Good result then!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Lovely clean teeth!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben helping out in the garden. This doesn't belong here and needs to be moved/eaten


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So after not much time at all Ben has removed that pesky tree he didn't like


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Wife just sent me this one

We're so Proud


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, especially the last one with his proud golden face!.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben just threw up his entire meal. 

Which cause my wife to dry heave while eating hers

As I was scooping up his chuck. He was having none of that. And proceeded to eat it all back up again. This made me dry heave which caused my wife to dry heave. 

Good times had by all.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Ben just threw up his entire meal.
> 
> Which cause my wife to dry heave while eating hers
> 
> ...



Waste not, want not


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Just chilling.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Ben just threw up his entire meal.
> 
> Which cause my wife to dry heave while eating hers
> 
> ...



We take Harley for off leash time on the block opposite us. There is this tree with fruit (think it is a persimone) and Harley scoffs the fruit off it. He came home and half an hour later threw up this mountain of fruit (huge). Just managed to scoop it up before he could have a second go at it. Wont be going back till fruit is gone!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Things that shouldn't fit through dog door. Which actually fit through dog door


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Branches*



Marcus said:


> Things that shouldn't fit through dog door. Which actually fit through dog door
> 
> View attachment 519905


I am sure if Kora got her way, she would be bringing this home to cuddle with on the couch as well!
She did try to bring it into the vehicle, but I had to wrestle it out of her mouth before it got close to getting in!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

So I gave Ben a new tug toy. It was awesome. Made from fire hose with a thick rope in the middle. I had high hopes of being able to play tug with him. 


2 minutes later


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

It's probably all that meat you are feeding him Marcus!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> It's probably all that meat you are feeding him Marcus!



Haha. Making his teeth tough.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Haha. We have the same toys. I only bring them out as a special treat. 

Today, though, I spent $20 on a Tuffy toy. We basically got $1 per minute before the destruction began.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I lost Ben at the dog park today. 

Turns out he's the dirty one


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben and his girlfriend. A Burmese mountain dog x lab having the play day. 3 hours it took them to wear themselves out. Ready for round two


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Wifey found a new pillow on a cold Sunday afternoon in front of the TV


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben... why must you dig a fresh hole. Surely it was to get at that rock?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Ben just threw up his entire meal.
> 
> Which cause my wife to dry heave while eating hers
> 
> ...


The family that gags together stays together.
This one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben took on the Million paws walk today and was on his bestest behaviour
Both parents were so proud. A few other dog had a scuffle with each other. But Ben kept his cool. He saw a few other older Goldens and noticed Ben was the same height as them.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We did the walk last year when we had only had Harley a week. Would have done it again this year but had something else on. Great that Ben did so well. It is a big event.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

This is the best ball ever. It has a plastic inside thing like a bottle. Ben absolutely loves it.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I sleepy, but I want to chew, but I'm sle....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Marcus said:


> This is the best ball ever. It has a plastic inside thing like a bottle. Ben absolutely loves it.


Rundle has this too, but she prefers plastic bottles straight up. LOL


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Check it out Dad, I bought you this amazing pot.

I didn't care to much for what was in it, so I left all that on the lawn, if you want it it's next to one of those holes I dug for you


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Beach days are the best days


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Cute. Is that other dog yours. Its beautful too.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> Cute. Is that other dog yours. Its beautful too.


No... a friend of ours


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

MOST. EPIC. STORY. EVER!!

I am having a hard time breathing after all the laughs!! Ok, gotta go back and continue where i left off...






Marcus said:


> Ben just threw up his entire meal.
> 
> Which cause my wife to dry heave while eating hers
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben's famous... got into our local rag


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Why is Ugly Phil holding him?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Chritty said:


> Why is Ugly Phil holding him?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome! Check out that tongue action!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

*1.30pm
*









*1.36pm
*


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH man that is talent! Have you tried the GoDog Stuffies? I find they hold up pretty well. Once Rundle opens them I just take all the stuffing and squeekers out and she continues to play with the thing forever!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> OH man that is talent! Have you tried the GoDog Stuffies? I find they hold up pretty well.


I just googled GoDog Stuffies and found this: Go Dog Baby Dragon

Sounds like what Ben destroyed 

I read this to Ben, I think he took it as a personal challenge









I just contacted them... the lady Zoe is great (http://waggle.com.au/)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL. You got a chewer thats for sure! Its the fine balance between supplying durable toys - and not breaking teeth.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah Ben, you are a legend!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Please keep us posted on the new toy when it comes. Millie killed a level 8 one


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking after my sisters dog Milly for the day. She doesn't look very impressed


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I gotta side with Ben on this one.
He doesn't want any lousy blue satin stuff.
He wants corduroy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor Milly, made me laugh. Love this thread!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

https://instagram.com/p/3qM2lGqw8Q/


Ben out on his walk


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Chritty said:


> Please keep us posted on the new toy when it comes. Millie killed a level 8 one


LEVEL 10 arrived










Now we wait...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OH boy! That's a big toy! I can't wait to hear the review!! Best wishes that Ben doesn't destroy this one!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

It took about 3 hours to find the weak spot and 5 minutes to produce this


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

He kills me! Lol...and apprently everything else!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh well done Ben! Not beaten yet.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Man that is impressive! He should get a job testing the durability of toys, because he is an expert destructor!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

3Pebs3 said:


> Man that is impressive! He should get a job testing the durability of toys, because he is an expert destructor!


That's what I'm thinking as well haha


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Just contacted the support of the site where I got the toy from...

To give them the update

https://instagram.com/p/3vjJPCqw0S/


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ha! So funny!! He may end up being a quality tester after all


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I feel like buying one to challenge the three hour mark!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That is really funny.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

3 hours dog play time
5 min entertainment = priceless

Good hunting with your tiger.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

*12 May*









*15 June*









It's taken him a month to ingest and poop out this entire ball of rope.


On a side note.

Ben swam in a new dam yesterday... must have been something in the water.

8pm He threw up his entire dinner on the lounge room floor.... 
By the time I got back with cleaning products, it was gone.

12.30am threw up again on my bed
By the time I got back with cleaning products, it was gone.

2.17am threw up again on my bed...
Already had cleaning products so I cleaned it up...
flipped the donna/comforter over and went back to sleep...

BB (Before Ben)

I would've got all grossed out, the wife would have freaked out.
We used to laugh at the "dog people...don't they own clothes without hair"

AB (After Ben)
I don't care any more.
Flip doona over, sleep with bits of sticks, eat slobber food, 
no longer eat on the couch
Don't care that my pants always have dirt on them.
My shoes are always wet.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I know what you mean Marcus. We are frightened to have guests as I don't seem to be able to produce a meal without dog hair in it!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> I know what you mean Marcus. We are frightened to have guests as I don't seem to be able to produce a meal without dog hair in it!



I used to cringe at dog slobber, now it's not a complete day if I don't get a sloppy tongue in my ear haha


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

Marcus said:


> *12 May*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the funniest thing I've read all week. I must remind myself to check out Ben's adventures daily. 

BS (before Sunny)
1. Grossed out by dog slobber 
2. Grossed out by poop

AS (after Sunny)
1. He's a drooler when waiting for me to prepare food or during training, so I literally have to catch his drool before it hits the ground by cupping my hands under his mouth
2. I am obsessed with poop, I am the Poop Queen. Sunny steps in his own diarrhoea and I clean it off with some baby wipes, spot-clean liquid and my bare hands. Then he's still allowed on the bed. 

My clothes are always glistening with fresh drool, or patched with white, dried up drool. Everything's dirty and I stink like wet dog all the time. Life is good.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh Ben, you big handsome goof! I don't know how or why I haven't read this thread before? I think I thought I had read it before (I hadn't). I'm definitely following Sir Ben's antics going forward!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Seriously, LOL'd at that last post, then grabbed DH and had him read it because it is too funny. We really do put up with a lot of what would normally be considered gross things for our dogs. But, they make up for it in spades... especially once you realize that its just not that big of a deal. Nothing like a dog to help you appreciate the important things in life.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

We're at the stage now where he recognises what he can and can't bring inside...


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

You're so mean haha


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He looks so sad


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Harleysmum said:


> He looks so sad


Yeah he really is... but I'm just sick of half the backyard being in my living room hahaha


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg he does look sad. But he did great at doing what you wanted.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Aw what a sweetie  Almost a year old!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben started some agility training at our usual training session. First time out. I'm not that keen on Ben doing any of this but he seemed to love it and did everything first go, even without the lead. Or me holding him.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job Ben! In the last shot he looks like he's a rocket preparing to take off!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing! If he likes doing it and does it well...you should get him into it! I would love to do something like this with Kora!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Am I the only one sweltering today here in the States, looking on with a bit of jealousy for Marcus' cold weather gear? :


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ben.

1 year old today (even though the ticker says otherwise)

It’s been a lot of ups and downs in the last 12 months
A lot of firsts for you, which I am so proud to have being apart of.










*First Night
*

































































































*First Walk
*











*First Beg Face
*









*First Christmas 
*









*First Girlfriend 
*

















*First Beach
*









*First Cheeseburger
*









*First toy destroyed 
*


































*First Lawn mower*









*Father and Son*


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ben!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Wishing Ben a Happy First Birthday and many many more to come!!!! Lovely photo shares


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ben!!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

"Why are making me wear this stupid hat?!?"


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday darling. Wishing you many more adventures to share with us.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

A very very happy birthday Ben! Wish you a wonderful lifetime of fun and adventures!


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ben!! Keep up the good work and silly antics!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ben!! Can't wait to celebrate many more with you!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY birthday beautiful boy!!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Got home for lunch yesterday and opened the door and I was smacked in the face by this smell that smelled like death. 

I pinpointed it to my bedroom but couldn't find the source. It was gone when I got home. 

Then that night Ben farted and I gaged. 

It was the same smell. He must have dropped one just as I came home. 

Hahaha I thought something was dead in the ceiling or something, I spent my entire lunch hour looking for this smell, I thought I'd have climb into the ceiling to check if anything was dead up there... It was an unnatural smell from the fiery pit of hell


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! It really must have lingered. Rundle's can pack a punch, but it usually doesn't hang in the air at least.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally, after buying some camera and Ben Dodging them for months... I finally was able to see him


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)




----------

